# Middle Ear Effusion



## chefcasey2010 (Dec 29, 2016)

Can someone please tell me how you are coding effusion behind TM when there is no mention of otitis media. I was coding to H74.8X1 for the right ear but there is no clear information I can find on this. Was looking at H65.91 but not sure about that either since there is no mention of otitis media.

Thanks!


----------



## Dfreddie (Jan 10, 2017)

I would tend to lean toward the H74.8X? code. I hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## nomerz (Mar 7, 2017)

I would agree with H74.8X- as there is no mention of OM...


----------

